# The breeding setup begins!



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

So Most of you know me some of you don't. I recently got into the aquarium hobby I want to track my progress cause I seem to be moving very fast!

My main goal is to get enough tanks and fish breeding to make a profit. Sounds easy right? Well it sure isn't. I have put over $1000 dollars into tanks, fish, decor, plants, and equipment. My amount in keeps rising. The $1000 dollars is just a estiment and if you would like I could go through and add everything up and post the total and keep track of that also.

Atm my goal is to start setting up a mini fish room. I will being using part of the sunroom that we have and is usually used for storage of things. I have some things to do before I can set up the tanks in there for example: Re-enforcing the floor joints as the floor is hardwood, building a stable shelf (if you have ideas or plans please feel free to send them to me) and getting enough equipment to know if anything goes out I will have the stuff to replace it instantly.

I have 5 tanks set up already in my bedroom and will be adding a 6 tank soon for some shrimp. Not sure on the type leading towards some cherry red shrimp not sure though, would like something I could sell the off spring and make a little extra cash. My 5 tanks consist of 55 gallon, 20 gallon long, 3-10 gallon tanks.

This is my stock for the tanks atm:
55 gallon(Finish cycling):
Black Ghost knife
Electric blue jack dempsey
3 clown loaches
6 albino bn plecos
clown pleco
3 angels
red tail shark
2 gold gourami
Opaline gourami
2 dwarf gourami
4 Seprea tetra
3 ghost shrimp

20 Gallon long community
6 Female betta's
6 Pgymy corys

10G Guppy breeder
5 Male guppys
3 Female guppys
10 babies (currently in a breeder container)

10G with 4 diy dividers
4 male betta's

10G highly planted
5 gold fish

2-1 Gallon tanks
2 Betta's male

Soon as it warms up some more in the great state of South Carolina I will begin the work on the sunroom to perpare it for the heavy load of tanks that will be going it. None of the tanks that are in my bedroom will be moved. I have 5 - 20 gallon long tanks with drilled over flows and a 40 gallon breeder that I will be setting up in the sunroom. I'm pretty sure I will get more tanks as I keep going but for now that's all I have.

I'm not entirely sure what I will be breeding in the tanks but a few ideas I have are: Electric blue jack dempseys, Angels, albino bn pleco, swordtails and possibly betta's if I can get them to mate. If anyone has some great ideas please post the cost of the fish, and what the babies could sell for and such. I'm open to all suggestions that can be given.

I don't mind a challenge when it comes to certain fish but please don't suggest something like zebra plecos as I'm pretty sure very few people can afford to try this. Make reasonable suggestions I wouldn't mind thinking about a few fish that cost no more than 75 bucks each. I might even try a discus but that is a questionable task.

I will update later but till then Good bye


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Wanna know a secret?

Here's how to easily make a small fortune by raising fish: 
start with a large fortune!

An old saying, but painfully all too true.
However, we never had electric blue dempseys in the old days, either. I think that you might actually have a decent chance at making your money back with those. They're easy to breed and grow, and more importantly, easy to sell.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

As TOS said, or get lucky is another thing! Like i had a ton of L260's prior to their banning, and now making bank on them! And have a waiting list a few pages long. I bring $500 a month with just two 29g tanks, as they breed regularly and fry are ready in as little as one month, you will hear alot say L046 will make you rich, but no, because of the fact they usually dont breed regularly, and they produce so little, and take so long to grow out.

Longfin Pleco's are also good way to go, albino's and Calico's.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Wow. That's really good! It's not often you see anyone really making much money om a hobby level.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

dan..here are some pis of my old fishroom..i designed these racks to be strong yet fast and easy to take down and set back up.. they are a staggered so that there is easy access and require fewer light fixtures... the lower section will easily hold a 40 breeder..


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

the big center rack will hold about 5 40 breeders and the lower step 6 20 longs..the bottom section will fit 4 110 gallon stock tanks and a couple of 40 longs.
if you have any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

awesome loha thanks for the info!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Oh, how I envy people with basements.


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

Agreed TOS


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm seriously considering pouring a slab out in my yard and building a dedicated fish house. It'll be quite awhile before I can afford something like that, but in a couple more months my house will be paid off, so maybe....


----------



## Ditzy (Jan 5, 2010)

Just an idea but does anyone know how easy it is to breed pygmy cories? From what I've heard, it's hard to find them at LFS. Could be an idea Daniel?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

there are severl species of pigmy cories..pigmeus ; habrosus and hastatus are the 3 most commonly seen..there are almost always some available on aquabid...not to mention many other species of cory.


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

I can look into it for the pygmy corys.


----------



## Ditzy (Jan 5, 2010)

Well I mentioned that I had them on ultimatebettas and several people mentioned that I was lucky to find them in my area.


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

aren't you not that lucky now that I have them....


----------

